
20,000 Israelis sue Facebook for ignoring Palestinian incitement - davidf18
http://www.timesofisrael.com/20000-israelis-sue-facebook-for-ignoring-palestinian-incitement/
======
davidf18
I would have been part of a terrorist attack in Jerusalem in 2008 had I not
stopped into a small store to buy a candy bar.

I was up the street from the World Trade Center at Columbia University when
the towers were struck.

Both the CEO and the COO of Facebook are Jewish. Not only should Facebook
think about the lives they will be saving by having a zero tolerance policy of
facilitating terror, but I'm certain many of the Facebook stockholders want
nothing to do with facilitating terror.

